
The Saudi Cables - tosh
https://wikileaks.org/saudi-cables/
======
greenyoda
Note: These were published in 2015.

Here are a couple of articles from the time that discuss the content:

[https://shadowproof.com/2015/06/23/the-saudi-cables-
revelati...](https://shadowproof.com/2015/06/23/the-saudi-cables-revelations-
from-iraq-yemen-somalia-lebanon-sudan-egypt/)

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/21/saudi-
arabia-i...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/21/saudi-arabia-
ignore-wikileaks-release)

